

"Text HAITI to 90999" for business? - gigafemtonano

I'm interested in setting up a business account to receive money like the text "HAITI" to "90999" campaign to donate $10 to the Red Cross. Does anyone know of such a service for non-charitable donations? The idea is to bill people without access to the internet for a service running on Twilio. Thanks!
======
atomical
It's called mobile billing. Bango does something similar but requires the user
to verify the charge to prevent fraud.

~~~
gigafemtonano
It looks like it's "operator billing" and Bango seems to charge a $500/mo fee
for it. Thanks for the tip though, I'll keep searching.

